# Value assessment ideas please



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My interest in photography has waned in recent years so I,m thinning the gear out a bit.

Thinking of selling my Leica D Lux4.

I would really appreciate ideas on what to ask for it.

Includes Leicas own leather case (beautifully made and was almost £100 when bought)

I dont want to ask ridiculous price but I,m not giving it away either!!

Thanks all.

Roger


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

MPB's website tends to give a pretty reasonable idea of the retail value of secondhand equipment. Clearly, if you were to sell to them, you would get a different price - you might be surprised at the level of the buy/sell spread; I was.

Good luck


----------

